# to those who started out skinny with a fast metabolism



## Ultra_Combo (Mar 21, 2009)

Hi all,<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>

<o></o>

I'm quite new to this forum but i'm very serious about gaining weight, i'm not bothered about getting big guns and a perfect body right now just gaining weight correctly and healthy and so far it seems to be working :thumbup1: <?xml:namespace prefix = v ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-com:vml" /><v:shapetype id=_x0000_t75 stroked="f" filled="f" path="[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@5xe" oreferrelative="t" o:spt="75" coordsize="21600,21600"><v:stroke joinstyle="miter"></v:stroke><v:formulas><v:f eqn="if lineDrawn pixelLineWidth 0"></v:f><v:f eqn="sum @0 1 0"></v:f><v:f eqn="sum 0 0 @1"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod @2 1 2"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod @3 21600 pixelWidth"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod @3 21600 pixelHeight"></v:f><v:f eqn="sum @0 0 1"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod @6 1 2"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod @7 21600 pixelWidth"></v:f><v:f eqn="sum @8 21600 0"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod @7 21600 pixelHeight"></v:f><v:f eqn="sum @10 21600 0"></v:f></v:formulas><vath o:connecttype="rect" gradientshapeok="t" o:extrusionok="f"></vath><o:lock aspectratio="t" v:ext="edit"></o:lock></v:shapetype><v:shape id=_x0000_i1025 style="WIDTH: 21.75pt; HEIGHT: 15pt" alt="0" type="#_x0000_t75"><v:imagedata o:href="http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/images/smilies/thumbup1.gif" src="file:///C:\DOCUME~1\user\LOCALS~1\Temp\msohtml1\01\clip_image001.gif"></v:imagedata></v:shape> <o></o>

<o></o>

I am at hard gainer at 140lbs, 5ft 9inchs, im just hoping to achieve 154lbs (11 stone) for now<o></o>

<o></o>

My diet consists of 6 meals of good proportions of protein, carbs and little saturated Fat.<o></o>

<o></o>

I am only concentrating on these compound exercises at the gym to work out most muscles at one time with the heaviest weights I can lift:<o></o>

<o></o>

Squats (3x8)<o></o>

Bench press (3x8)<o></o>

Military press (3x8)<o></o>

Dead lifts (3x8)<o></o>

Pull ups (3xF)<o></o>

Dips (3xF)<o></o>

<o></o>

To those who started out skinny with a fast metabolism am I working along the correct lines?, what other advice can you give me?<o></o>


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

i started out about 7 lbs lighter than you mate! Im up to 13stone now.

I'd go with a 3 day split for a beginner, you'll see great gains off it

day1- squats, leg press, SLDL, calf raises

day2- rest

day3- flat bench press, incline press, dips, seated DB press, skullcrushers

day4- rest

day5- deadlifts, barbell rows, chins, barbell curls

day6-rest

day7-rest

I'd stick to that for now, as for your diet make sure its in order and your consistant with it. Post it up and people can have a look at it, and make ammendmants if needs be.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

FastMetabolism said:


> Hi all,<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>
> 
> <o></o>
> 
> ...


Eat more mate and train hard every time.

Get plenty of rest and take a look at the diet section.

Consistency is what its about so stick with it.

It has taken me nearly 3 years to put on 2 1/2 stone, started at 12 stone


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

sort out your diet, that's 90% of the battle


----------



## Ultra_Combo (Mar 21, 2009)

[No message]


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

i started off at 140lbs just over 10stone, now im about 250lbs just under 18stone. you just got to keep plugging away at it and eating, eating , eating then eating some more. my metabolism is ridicolously high, just got to eat alot of calories, protein, carbs. just basically eat alot lol


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

There is a lot of dairy products in there esp meals 2+4 and these are slow release protein sources, ideal as last meal of the day to feed you during the night.

Try swopping at least one of them with another source, ideally meat.

Also how about adding some veg to these meals and also fish oils.

If you need to bump up your cals then try adding more good fats, olive oil, nuts, whole eggs


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

For your PWO swop oats for maltodextrin maybe 50g whey and 50g malto and then eat a high carb/protein meal 1 hour later


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

^^ agree with the above


----------



## Van (May 22, 2009)

I started out 1 year ago at 140lb 10 stone and now weigh 207.3lb or 14.8 stone, Id definetly say diet is the oviously the most important but along with a progressive training plan

Check my Journal for what i ate and how i trained it may not be perfect for everyone but it worked for me, now my Goal is getting from here to 17 stone its gonna take alot of training and food....urh ;P

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members-pictures/67841-vans-journal-1st-cycle-pics.html


----------



## Brawlerboy (Jul 8, 2009)

I'd stick to doing what you're doing gym-wise as a 3 day split is more for serious, seasoned lifters who have much more muscle mass/development and therefore need to do more volume as well as rest longer inbetween sessions.

Unless you fit into that catagory, all you'll be doing is maintaining where you are now instead of growing and getting stronger. Incidentally, mix up your rep count by doing 8 to 12 reps some workouts on top of your current 6 to 8 regime.

Finally, I see too many guys pushing 3/4/5 day splits onto overs when their own development based upon their pics etc, is highly questionable. There's a fine line between undertraining and overtraining at the same time, so don't fall into that trap.


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

ditch the low fat stuff too, and use whole milk, and full fat cheese, and whole eggs


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

gerg said:


> ditch the low fat stuff too, and use whole milk, and full fat cheese, and whole eggs


this is not necessary at all. especially if he wants to gain weight healthily (is that a word lol).

just eat sensible, good protein sources chicken, beef, turkey, lamb etc

good carb sources, rice, potatos, oats, malto for pwo etc

few good fats in there with olive oil


----------



## Ultra_Combo (Mar 21, 2009)

G-man99 said:


> There is a lot of dairy products in there esp meals 2+4 and these are slow release protein sources, ideal as last meal of the day to feed you during the night.
> 
> Try swopping at least one of them with another source, ideally meat.
> 
> ...


yea meals 2+4 are smoothie's, I started out to make things quick and easy so I dont have to spend too long making food but now that I am gaining im going to fix up my diet more <?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>

<o></o>

I understand that cottage cheese contains the protein casein which is slow digesting, ideal before you sleep so ill make some changes.<o></o>

<o></o>

I do need some more complex carbs for slow release energy, so im looking at:<o></o>

<o></o>

corn/vegetables

pasta

rice<o></o>

<o></o>

which I can easily eat with salmon and chicken.<o></o>

<o></o>

I do need some good FATS and looking into either <o></o>

<o></o>

Omega 3 Pure Fish Oil 1000mg tablets<o></o>

<o></o>

or<o></o>

<o></o>

Flax seed oil which i could add to my meal 1 shake<o></o>


----------



## JoeCrow (Jun 4, 2009)

gerg said:


> ditch the low fat stuff too, and use whole milk, and full fat cheese, and whole eggs


Hmmm. If you like putting on ****ty weight go for it.

Then you'll see the same guy posting in a years time wondering whether to 'cut' as body fat too high.

JC


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

fats are pretty essential, and are a good dense source of energy.

there's two basic ways to go about it i guess, high protein + high carb + low fat, or high protein + low carb + high fat

the problem only really arises when you combine high carb with high fat, as it's such a dense source of energy that it become easy to overeat, and hence put on fat.

it's also worth remembering that fats are essential, and are needed to produce hormones, such as testosterone. I'd also suggest that eating so much low fat food suggests the poster has problems eating enough, and worries too much about food choices and getting fat, and hence why they are skinny.

eating fat alone won't make you fat, and i'm not suggesting you stuff your face with chocolate bars to bulk up. But whole eggs, red meat, oily fish, full fat milk and cheese, nuts, etc are all great high density energy and protein sources.

fats are also the ultimate low GI food, they are slow digesting, and won't cause insulin spikes.

this is getting a bit offtopc though, so i'll leave it at that


----------



## Ultra_Combo (Mar 21, 2009)

G-man99 said:


> For your PWO swop oats for maltodextrin maybe 50g whey and 50g malto and then eat a high carb/protein meal 1 hour later


never heard of maltodextrin, is it simple carbs?


----------



## Ultra_Combo (Mar 21, 2009)

gerg said:


> it's also worth remembering that fats are essential, and are needed to produce hormones, such as testosterone. I'd also suggest that eating so much low fat food suggests the poster has problems eating enough, and worries too much about food choices and getting fat, and hence why they are skinny.


yea im just starting out so Im just wary about my fat intake, i understand that their is a lot of good in foods especially egg yolks, I guess common sense is it to limit the saturated fat, but ill look into this more later<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

FastMetabolism said:


> never heard of maltodextrin, is it simple carbs?


Its instant acting so along with whey straight after training then it goes to work when you need it most.

Take a look at myprotein for the 5kg bags, really cheap and lasts a long time too.

They also do WMS, vitargo, dextrose, so personell preference but maltodextrin is prob the most popular


----------



## Ultra_Combo (Mar 21, 2009)

does it have any side effects?


----------



## GunnaGetBig (Dec 14, 2008)

I use cornflour as a fast acting carb. Better than Malto and it's identical to Wax Maize Starch. No they don't have side effects other than causing an insulin spike


----------



## volondo (Aug 15, 2009)

mate, go on fitday.com .its helped me loads and also look up the nutrition articles. i promise u, u will be amazed at how much you have to eat to gain weight! i know i was and didnt think i would be able to do it, but it got easier really quickly.

these forums helped me out loads so get as much info as possible matey


----------

